# My only reply from the Natural Resources members



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Please let the G&FD do their job & pass the Hunter Pressure Concept SB2048 as they proposed it.

Having the Legislature & Govenor trying to do the job of the G&FD is going to be disasterous to everyone.

These things are much more complicated than they seem - especially if you are not a Hunter.

Please go here & see what has been written & said the past year. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... um.php?f=3

Resident Hunters have been falsely put in a bad light by the commercial sides of all this. That is their best chance of winning Legislative support & support from rural communities.

There are ways to promote Hunting in ND without all land becoming posted or leased. REMEMBER over 95% of Hunters that come here from other States want to Freelance (Not Pay a Guide or Outfitter) They want to hunt like residents have for so long. They are the ones spending money in the small towns - Not the Pay to Hunt Non Residents, that the commercial sides, have led so many to believe.

Our Game & Fish Dept. knows & understands this - But the Govenor has tied their hands & has made this more complicated than it has to be.

Sincerly

me

> 
> Keith, 
> Unfortunately, up to this point, they have not been doing their job! They 
> had no opinion in the last session on anything helpful. Answer this. 
When 
> did the problem of access become biological? I thought it was a problem 
of 
> congestion. It is a poor concept with a lot of problems. I hope that the 
> Game and Fish can convince me otherwise on Thursday. I am anxious to hear 
> the testimony. 
> Mike Every
> 
> 
>

Mike

Going from around 5,000 to near 30,000 NR's has to have an impact on the 
resources. Remember most of these NR Hunters donot use guides. They all come 
at the same time & crowd into the same areas (with services) Those same 
areas have always been booked (motels etc.) with both Residents & now are 
booked with mainly NR's.

I agree the Director should have been more involved. But I also hear he has 
been told not to, by the Govenor. If we had a Director hired by a 
commission - I'd be for it . (If the Commision had equal representation by 
all interested parties.) But if the Govenor is the one appointing this 
Commision? I'd be worried that ND will just become like Texas or Arkansas & 
be nothing but Pay to hunt & leases. Also if the Govenor appoints the next 
Director. That person may be nothing but interested in commercializing 
hunting even more.

ND has been & still is so unique - why would we want to see that go away. It 
can't be a free for all - the quality will go down hill (like most other 
States) That is why so many want to come here.

If ND Tourism & NDG&FD were to work together & make laws that can manage all 
this. (Not just do what the commercial sides in all this want & lobby for) 
there is unlimited opportunity for Hunters & smaller towns. But the 1st step 
is to inact the HPC - with the looming drought - it makes sense. Then pass 
legislation & appoint people that are truely in the know about ND hunting 
( & that is not the current Guides & outfitters & Hospitality or Tourism 
folks) They really don't hunt or understand most of this.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Biology? is that the best argument he's got?

The ND G&F has NEVER been soley about biology - it manages the game/human interaction. Humans have always been a central part of the G&F's job. It is the part of ND government that may have the most contact with the most people, second only to drivers Licenses???

M.
[/i]


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

I agree with FETCH he makes excellent points!

There are ways to promote Hunting in ND without all land becoming posted or leased. REMEMBER over 95% of Hunters that come here from other States want to Freelance (Not Pay a Guide or Outfitter) They want to hunt like residents have for so long. They are the ones spending money in the small towns - Not the Pay to Hunt Non Residents, that the commercial sides, have led so many to believe.


----------

